# Was darf diese Seite kosten?



## derLeopard (15. Juni 2004)

*www.pa-accessoires.de - Was darf diese Seite kosten?*

Hallo zusammen,

mal wieder die übliche Frage 
was darf diese seite kosten?

http://www.pa-accessoires.de 

Die seite ist wie ihr seht mit flash und php aufgebaut...
die ca 300 artikel wurden aus einer digitalen vorlage eines Printkatalogs ausgeschnitten und bearbeitet.

mfg klaus


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (16. Juni 2004)

Was die Seite kosten darf?
Deinen Stundensatz multipliziert mit der aufgebrachten Zeit 

Wie mir die Seite gefällt?
Die Flashnavigation hat keine Daseinsberechtigung. Entweder WOW oder HTML/CSS.
Die Headerbildchen sind ja nur panne.
Das Logo ist schlecht freigestellt.
Zu viele verschiedene Typos, keine durchgehende Linie erkennbar.

...also nit so doll, sorry


----------



## Tim C. (16. Juni 2004)

100 Euro

Grund: Zu viele Kritikpunkte (aber das war ja nicht die Frage).


----------



## Ben Ben (17. Juni 2004)

naja trotz der Kritik, die denke ich durchaus angebracht ist, ist 100EUR allein wegen Aufwand für Flash und co (den ich an der Stelle mehr nervig als sinnvoll finde), zu niedirg. Vielleicht 300EUR oder so...


----------



## Tim C. (17. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ben Ben _
> *naja trotz der Kritik, die denke ich durchaus angebracht ist, ist 100EUR allein wegen Aufwand für Flash und co (den ich an der Stelle mehr nervig als sinnvoll finde), zu niedirg. Vielleicht 300EUR oder so... *


Das wäre angebracht, wenn das Gesamtbild der Seite schlüssig wäre.
Da aber die Usability unmöglich ist und sich das ein Firmenauftritt eigentlich nicht leisten kann, sehe ich die 100 € mehr als Aufwandsentschädigung, als als Lohn.

Denn be*lohn*t werden muss eine Seite, die mir hier so (siehe Anhang) rüberkommt, meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Da aber hier nicht nach einer ausführlichen Kritik der Seite gefragt war, sondern nur nach "Was darf diese Seite kosten?", habe ich geäußert, was ich mir dabei so denke. Der Mist mit dem Flash ist nur ein Kritikpunkt, nicht das hier nachher jemand denkt, ich würde mich daran hochziehen.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. Juni 2004)

Ich arbeite mit Linux und kann eigentlich gar nichts sehen mit Opera.

Das was man sehen kann sieht leider weder innovativ noch informativ aus.
Auch der Quellcode ist nichts wofür man viel Geld verlangen sollte.

Tim hat mit den 100 Euro gar nicht so unrecht!


----------



## Ben Ben (17. Juni 2004)

ok überzeugt


----------



## Stoik (30. Juni 2004)

50-100eur je nach Region anders


----------

